# Rustic Pallet table.



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well this thing is made of all sorts of wood. i think some of the slats are popler, the aprons are pine and the legs are pine. this is what it looks like after the belt sander and 40grit. none of the wood was planed or jointed. i did rip a bit off of the aprons so they would be uniform. the slats are the way they were with a little sanding, complete with some nail holes:smile: so what i think im gonna do is this, get a wire brush cup wheel for my angle grinder and brush it up a bit to really make it rustic unless y'all think it looks good asd is. then i want to stain it with somethin kinda dark but not as dark as red mahogany. waterbased dye??? i am a total NOOB when comes to finishimng. please advise.

here are the pics


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> ...really make it rustic... then i want to stain it with somethin kinda dark...


I suppose the choice of finish is dependent on what purpose you expect the table to serve(?)

Here's a small chest I built in similar fashion about 25-30 yrs ago. Initial purpose was furnishings for a rustic cabin, since then it's been passed around by several members of the family, hauled around the country, currently used by a grandson for craft supplies. Never got around to applying any finish, see no reason to do so now. It's probably going to continue to be passed around as long as anyone wants it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

is that circle sawmill marks i see? very nice. what did u put on the inside corners to attach the slats to? 2x2s?


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> is that circle sawmill marks i see? very nice. what did u put on the inside corners to attach the slats to? 2x2s?


If you're referring to my chest, yes, those are saw marks. I really don't even remember where the wood came from now. The chest is not very large, about 20" long x 14" high x 12" deep. The ends are cut from a wide board, a bit thicker than the side slats which are simply attached with screws.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mid, I would just lightly sand it enough to take the fuzz off and knock down corners and put some boiled linseed oil on it.
By the way nice table.
James


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice table. it looks like you could rest a trcuk on it and it wouldn't even creak. :thumbsup:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

desertforest said:


> Nice table. it looks like you could rest a trcuk on it and it wouldn't even creak. :thumbsup:


na its very sturdy. i assembled the aprona as a frame then put the legs in screwing into both ther front apron and the side apron.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> ...hen i want to stain it with somethin kinda dark but not as dark as red mahogany. waterbased dye???...


Did you decide on a finish yet?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea i did actually. took a small small can of cherry stain and poured a bit of red mahogany in it. got what i think i was looking for.


----------

